# Midol for IBS C?



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

Curious as to whether or not anyone has tried Midol for an IBS attack? I'm trying to find potential new meds to combat a bad attack. I just got over one and the depression and helplessness is becoming unbearable.

Midol is supposed to alleviate gas, bloating and general pain symptoms, which is why I'm curios.

Being a male, I'm also wondering if any gender related side effects should prevent me from trying it?


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I get terrible headaches when I become constipated. The caffeine in Midol helps with that a bit. I just went through an awful bout and was very frustrated as a result. The only thing that helped were colonics.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It doesn't have hormones or anything like that in it,

Acetaminophen 500 mg.
Caffeine 60 mg.
Pyrilamine maleate 15 mg.

The last two are diuretics so to make you pee out extra water (menstrual bloating is usually not gas, but water retention). So if you run dehydrated anyway and that makes your stool dry, this may make it more dry if you don't drink enough water.


----------

